# HR20 is out in the LA area



## marcello696 (Jun 18, 2004)

Just got off the phone with customer retention and the new HR20 DVR will be installed at my home this Sunday along with the new AT-9 dish. They tried charging me $399 but I had the fee credited back to my account since I just took advantage of the free HR10-250 deal.

So everybody in LA get your new DVR


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Pictures are a requirement!


----------



## Brewer4 (May 6, 2004)

Lee L said:


> Pictures are a requirement!


Or we are going to Temecula CA to find you!!


----------



## bryanb (Oct 26, 2001)

Did they make you sign a new contract?


----------



## herdfan (Feb 5, 2003)

Earl (Ebonovic) says his review will be up at DBSTalk around Noon CST.


----------



## bjam69 (Dec 20, 2004)

bryanb said:


> Did they make you sign a new contract?


All new "advanced" receivers (which all HD and DVRs are) require a TWO year commitment of service.


----------



## mlobitz (Dec 31, 2001)

I live in Sacramento and was told I could "purchase" the new HD DVR as well. Maybe they don't know where Sacto is located?? 400 miles north of LA. They also tried the $399 trick on me as well. Good luck.


----------



## marcello696 (Jun 18, 2004)

Yes DO NOT let them get you for the $399. You should be able to get this unit for a $19.95 shipping charge only. I wont have my unit until Sunday so I'll post pics and my review most likely on Monday after I record a few mpeg4 shows and compare them to what I have on the HR10-250.


----------



## harley3k (Jul 19, 2006)

mlobitz said:


> I live in Sacramento and was told I could "purchase" the new HD DVR as well. Maybe they don't know where Sacto is located?? 400 miles north of LA. They also tried the $399 trick on me as well. Good luck.


I knew they would do this [email protected] Why must I beg customer retention for a break if I am one of their "most valued customers" and I spend over $100/month with them? And I spent almost $1000 bucks for the HR10-250?

And now a 2 year agreement to get the latest stuff?!?!

Can you say FIOS?

-h


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

I don't have a problem with the commitment, but what are the chances of getting it for free? I spend about $150 a month.


----------



## K_bueno (Aug 19, 2005)

marcello696 said:


> Just got off the phone with customer retention and the new HR20 DVR will be installed at my home this Sunday along with the new AT-9 dish. They tried charging me $399 but I had the fee credited back to my account since I just took advantage of the free HR10-250 deal.
> 
> So everybody in LA get your new DVR


I hope you are aware that FIOS is coming to Temecula by the end of the year. That coupled with a Tivo S3 will make an awesome package. No H20 or 2-yr commitment for me until I make a decision.


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

I wish FIOS was coming here. It will, about the time Directv starts broadcasting everything in 1080p lol


----------



## pdawg17 (Mar 1, 2003)

K_bueno said:


> I hope you are aware that FIOS is coming to Temecula by the end of the year. That coupled with a Tivo S3 will make an awesome package. No H20 or 2-yr commitment for me until I make a decision.


Sounds good if you have an extra ~$400-500 lying around for the S3...


----------



## K_bueno (Aug 19, 2005)

pdawg17 said:


> Sounds good if you have an extra ~$400-500 lying around for the S3...


Yah, that's gonna hurt! No worse than paying near 1k for the HR10-250 though. LOL


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

The review is now available
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=61862

As with the R15... discussion on the HR20 should be taken from TCF to www.dbstalk.com

Direct link to the forum, in the sig.

Earl


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Nice review Earl.


----------



## marcello696 (Jun 18, 2004)

K_bueno said:


> I hope you are aware that FIOS is coming to Temecula by the end of the year. That coupled with a Tivo S3 will make an awesome package. No H20 or 2-yr commitment for me until I make a decision.


Actually I already have FIOS (broadband only) and whe FIOS tv is available I will pass for one simple reason....NFL Sunday Ticket. Until someone other than D* has it Im a slave to the system


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

herdfan said:


> Earl (Ebonovic) says his review will be up at DBSTalk around Noon CST.


I knew that Earl was doing the HR20 beta, even though he kept saying that he wasn't.

Of course, all he had to do was be quiet about it and say nothing.


----------



## generalpatton71 (Oct 30, 2002)

tbeckner said:


> I knew that Earl was doing the HR20 beta, even though he kept saying that he wasn't.
> 
> Of course, all he had to do was be quiet about it and say nothing.


Are you kidding me earl already has the HMC!!! To bad for him though because I'm in the S3 beta hahahaha j/j I wish!


----------



## K_bueno (Aug 19, 2005)

marcello696 said:


> Actually I already have FIOS (broadband only) and whe FIOS tv is available I will pass for one simple reason....NFL Sunday Ticket. Until someone other than D* has it Im a slave to the system


I feel your pain...that's why I'm on the fence.


----------



## rrr22777 (Jul 31, 2002)

I have a scheduled appointment for the 26th for installation of the HR10-250!! Wonder what the installer will show up with. 

From the review it seems like a Microsoft product based on the number of bugs.


----------



## JPShinn (Aug 24, 2004)

Nice review by Earl and I will say that the release should put huge pressure on Tivo to release the S3 sooner rather than later . . .


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

When has Tivo ever rushed a release? There is already plenty of pressure, but Tivo doesn't bend to the blips of the marketplace, instead keeping their eye on the prize. Besides, once the negative reviews come in, the pressure will be off.


----------



## ebockelman (Jul 12, 2001)

TyroneShoes said:


> When has Tivo ever rushed a release?


I think there are many here who would say 7.3 was a rushed release.

(To be fair - I'm not one of them. 7.3 has worked fine for me.)


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

love what i read of the review. Thank goodness i own 2 hdtivos!


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

Someone has already said they were quoted $250 for the HR20 plus a new dish. That's going to really put pressure on Tivo's S3 pricing. $250 plus $5.99 a month for all the DVR's in the house is a lot less than I'll bet Tivo was planning on charging.


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

newsposter said:


> love what i read of the review. Thank goodness i own 2 hdtivos!


They can't have my HD DirecTivo-I'd be LOST without my wishlists!!


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

HiDefGator said:


> Someone has already said they were quoted $250 for the HR20 plus a new dish. That's going to really put pressure on Tivo's S3 pricing. $250 plus $5.99 a month for all the DVR's in the house is a lot less than I'll bet Tivo was planning on charging.


As someone who pays $12.99 a month for crappy sat radio and only ever listens to one channel (actually, I bought a lifetime sub), count me among those who always thought that price for Tivo service was outrageously insane. The DTivo business model makes a lot more sense.

The STB pricing is a subsidized price, as is the price of every STB. It's just like Gillette, who makes their money not on the cheap razors, but on the expensive blades.

They are losing money at $250, on purpose. The name of the game is subs, and subsidizing equipment to get and keep subs is how it's done.

I'm willing to bet that they set that price arbitrarily to give the box perceived value, so that they can discount it further in the months to come. Higher than the HR20 so the cheap and uninformed will go there, but low enough to put pressure on Tivo standalones and other HD vendors, as you have said.


----------



## Southbay (Feb 1, 2003)

I am scheduled for installation on Friday 8/25 for S/H, $19.95 plus a 2 year commitment. I get to keep my HR10


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

Southbay said:


> I am scheduled for installation on Friday 8/25 for S/H, $19.95 plus a 2 year commitment. I get to keep my HR10


How did you swing that deal? Have you gotten any other free receivers lately?


----------



## rrr22777 (Jul 31, 2002)

HiDefGator said:


> Someone has already said they were quoted $250 for the HR20 plus a new dish. That's going to really put pressure on Tivo's S3 pricing. $250 plus $5.99 a month for all the DVR's in the house is a lot less than I'll bet Tivo was planning on charging.


Not sure why Tivo S3 gets compared to the Directv PVR's. Having seen the picture quality of cable - yes even digital cable - COX where I live - I for one would never switch to it again.


----------



## jacobms1 (Oct 5, 2004)

Everyone is getting quoted $xxx.xx to upgrade, what happened to the "free swap out" that had been talked about over the last 12 months for the switch from MP2 to MP4?

Also, can anyone copy/post the review? For some reason dbs.talk is a blocked website from here at work!


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

jacobms1 said:


> Everyone is getting quoted $xxx.xx to upgrade, what happened to the "free swap out" that had been talked about over the last 12 months for the switch from MP2 to MP4?
> 
> Also, can anyone copy/post the review? For some reason dbs.talk is a blocked website from here at work!


Sorry... can't post it here (the admins of TCF don't want that).

There have been reports that people have gotten swap outs for the cost of shipping of the new unit

Edit: Just to clarrify... I can't post a complete copy of teh review here...


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

rrr22777 said:


> Not sure why Tivo S3 gets compared to the Directv PVR's. Having seen the picture quality of cable - yes even digital cable - COX where I live - I for one would never switch to it again.


The S3 has to be better as far as OTA HD goes, which is why I'll be getting one,
but keeping the HR10-250 as well as DirecTV.
No cable for me.
No HR20-700 either, I like TiVo.

phox


----------



## Southbay (Feb 1, 2003)

kturcotte said:


> How did you swing that deal? Have you gotten any other free receivers lately?


I called customer retention and explained very politely that I would only pay S/H, or switch to FIOS, (it is be installed locally) please note this was not a bluff, I was being truthful.

The last time I received a box for free was the HR10 approximately 2 years ago.


----------



## jacobms1 (Oct 5, 2004)

Earl-
PM sent.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## jpantelides (Aug 16, 2006)

Live in Detroit Michigan area and just got off the phone with DirecTV in regards to the new HR20. She told me that it will be out real soon in my area and put me on the HR20 Alert email notification to notify me when it will be available. She also told me that being an HR10-250 owner that swap out and new dish will be FREE.

Jordan


----------



## pdawg17 (Mar 1, 2003)

jpantelides said:


> Live in Detroit Michigan area and just got off the phone with DirecTV in regards to the new HR20. She told me that it will be out real soon in my area and put me on the HR20 Alert email notification to notify me when it will be available. She also told me that being an HR10-250 owner that swap out and new dish will be FREE.
> 
> Jordan


So was she saying you have to turn in your HR10 since she called it a "swap out"?


----------



## jpantelides (Aug 16, 2006)

Did not ask, was happy that there will be no additional cost.

Jordan


----------



## lromoda (Aug 11, 2005)

Just called to see about upgrading my 2 HR10's. CSR tells me the HR20 will be out in the Fall. I say, I'm in the LA area, are you sure they aren't out now? He assures me not at least until September. I tell him people are getting them this week. He goes away for a minute, comes back and tells me again that they will be available in the Fall. I hang up.


----------



## diagoro (Jul 2, 2004)

DTV just seems worse and worse as time goes on. I'm seriously on my last legs with them...

Called to get the same switch deal and had to spend nearly 45 minutes speaking with a rep and her supervisor to get the same 'deal'. After that it was nothing but excuses like "we're really taking a hit since these will retail for $1300". A few questions....

1. Anyone able to get more than one box switched? The rep would only allow me to replace one at this time (god only knows when the next one would be allowed.)

2. Anyone get charged tax??????? I paid $19.95 for shipping AND about 45 for tax on the waived $399.

3. The rep kept stating that there was no need for me to upgrade the sat dish since all the channels I'll need are on the 119. True?????


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

marcello696 said:


> Actually I already have FIOS (broadband only) and whe FIOS tv is available I will pass for one simple reason....NFL Sunday Ticket. Until someone other than D* has it Im a slave to the system


In Temecula? Temecula, CA is in Verizon territory? Wow, that's weird.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

diagoro said:


> DTV just seems worse and worse as time goes on. I'm seriously on my last legs with them...
> 
> Called to get the same switch deal and had to spend nearly 45 minutes speaking with a rep and her supervisor to get the same 'deal'. After that it was nothing but excuses like "we're really taking a hit since these will retail for $1300". A few questions....
> 
> ...


You called on day #1....
If history has shown us anything, today is not a good day to call...

Give them a few days, to work out the logistical kinks and get all their CSRs up to speed... and call back.

For your #2) I have recently been charged tax, when I had a new remote sent to me.

For #3) She was wrong there, you will need the AT9 dish to get all the bells and wistles.


----------



## lromoda (Aug 11, 2005)

OK, second call the CSR was able to read on her screen that HR20's are indeed available in my area. She said I could swap an HR10 for and HR20 for $399. 

I asked to speak to retention. She transferred me. 

Retention offered to lease me one for $399 or to sell me one for $799? I told her I have 2 HR10-250s, the reason for my upgrade is the impending shut off of MPEG2 HD locals and that the decision to pull channels was beyond my control.

She went away for a few minutes. She then offered to lease me one unit with just a handling fee of $19.95. She said since I own my HR10's she wouldn't take them away. I agreed to the one unit. I told her I will be happy with that until I lose channels on my other HR10. I will then re-assess.

Oh, and the earliest appointment she could set is Sept. 7th.


----------



## srt (Jan 27, 2006)

Hmm, I believe yet, that my post about pixelation and bb blackout is describing this box. I wonder when they will be contacting me?
Right hand door on front of box with a rest button... the csr was describing this piece. Now, maybe the mailer I receiveed a month ago just migh hold true?


----------



## Dizzyboy (May 15, 2002)

I've been a Directv customer in the LA region for 6 years paying $130 a month for Premium Channels including two HR10-250 (owned not leased)

I called customer retention to get a new HR20 leased but all they can offer me was 

$399 
- $150 account credit
- $120 credit for Premium Channels ($20 per month for 6 months)
---------
$129 plus shipping for HR20 and new dish.

They weren't going to give me additional credit for signing up with NFLST

I was hoping to get one for free after account credit but this is all they say they can do for the LA region so far. Has anyone gotten a better deal or should I keep trying. I may just break down, call them back and take the offer.

Also I asked if I can have my other two HR10 swapped out for HR20. They say they do not have a program set up for non leased boxes yet. They'll gladly sell me one for $399 though.


----------



## BillyBob_jcv (Feb 21, 2006)

I hate this haggling BS. It just shows what slimey organizations all these companies really are. You shouldn't have to call, you shouldn't have to ask for Retention, and you shouldn't have to ask for the wink-wink deal. All you *should* have to do is click a button on the website that says: "Upgrade to HR20: $0 + $19.95 Shipping". They *know* what you pay a month, and the *know* how long you've been a customer, and they *know* whether you currently have an HD package - the games are just a colossal waste of everyone's time! :rant over:


----------



## talbain (Jul 31, 2002)

here here...


----------



## kbohip (Dec 30, 2003)

BillyBob_jcv said:


> I hate this haggling BS. It just shows what slimey organizations all these companies really are. You shouldn't have to call, you shouldn't have to ask for Retention, and you shouldn't have to ask for the wink-wink deal. All you *should* have to do is click a button on the website that says: "Upgrade to HR20: $0 + $19.95 Shipping". They *know* what you pay a month, and the *know* how long you've been a customer, and they *know* whether you currently have an HD package - the games are just a colossal waste of everyone's time! :rant over:


Not to mention the fact that they said we could upgrade to the new HD-DVR for just the cost of shipping and handling when we got our HR10's. I will say this right now, if they try and go back on that with me when the time comes I'm telling them to take their two year agreement that I signed up with when I got the HR10 and shove it.

Lol, what am I worrying about though. By the time I'm forced to switch to the HR20, I'll probably be out of the 2 year agreement I signed a year ago anyway! I imagine that this time next year I'll still be happily plugging along on my HR10-250. Especially if the 6.3 software is on it.


----------



## videojanitor (Dec 21, 2001)

BillyBob_jcv said:


> I hate this haggling BS. [...] the games are just a colossal waste of everyone's time! :rant over:


I completely agree. My experience with trying to get a "deal" on another HR10-250 was worse than buying a car!


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

Anybody know what the HDMI spec is on the new receiver?


----------



## salvatore (Jun 7, 2004)

talbain said:


> here here...


A common mistake, but it's "hear, hear".

See: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hear_hear


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

even 129 for a brand new receiver isn't too bad compared to 1K


----------



## srt (Jan 27, 2006)

So what happens if you retain the hr10 AND have the advanced product service plan and something wiggs out on the 10? Do they bring out another 10, or are the 20's slipped in?


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

That's a very interesting idea. Right now, ifsomething "happeed" to your HR10, and they replaced it, would they take the old HR10 with them? Or would they maybe just sent you a new unit?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

im sure they will have enough returned 10s from the swapout to give us for a while


----------

